# Canadian PM Justin Trudeau just bought his new setup



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Many don't know that Canada's Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has been snowboarding for more than a decade. I guess his Option finally wore out 'cause last night he stopped by Top Of The World shop in Ottawa to pick up some new gear: A 162 Endeavour Clout with Union Bindings and a pair of Vans boots. 

What do you think of his choices?

Photo credit: Eric Dionne, Top Of The World.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

He is such a cool guy. I hope his social programs workout.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

He bought a canadian board from his local shop. The only thing he could have made better is buying Now bindings to make it a bit more canadian. :smile:

Adding a Fullbag to his quiver wouldn't hurt either... :wink:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Solid gear choices.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome hahaha

Pretty rad/aggressive setup so he's probably going to go hard on that thing.

That board has channel, so he must have purposedly picked the Unions, so he must like em already. And Vans. Hopefully he got the weed-print ones  Can't get more core than Union + Vans. i wonder if he has a wide-ass stance too  that would be the ultimate in PM awesomeness.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

that's pretty awesome !!!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

He's a really good athlete. He won a charity boxing match a few years ago. He can really box. They were and are a very athletic and out-door family.

His brother Michel died in an avalanche in 1998. This is from wikipedia:

_Trudeau was working at Red Mountain Resort and living in Rossland, British Columbia for a year when he took a backcountry skiing trip with some friends in Kokanee Glacier Provincial Park. He died as the result of an avalanche on November 13, 1998; he was 23 years old. He was swept into Kokanee Lake and unable to reach the shore. His companions were unable to effect a rescue, and Trudeau drowned.[6] An extensive search was launched, but his body has never been found.[7][8] The lake's high altitude and limited days of open waters each year prevented divers from completing the search.[9][10][11] The Trudeau family called off the recovery and later created a chalet nearby as a memorial to their youngest son._


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Wasn't the boxing match against the same man he ended up running against in the election for PM?


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone. I just interviewed Eric from Top Of The World in Ottawa and posted this news story up on the main content page of SnowboardingForum.com 

Check it out for the backstory behind the PM's gear purchase: Here?s How Canada?s Prime Minister Justin Trudeau Just Bought His New Snowboard Setup - snowboardingforum.com


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

from the article: 

"...making his own selections. And from that point, Dionne and Hackett just placed the custom order on his behalf since a few of the more unique items weren’t in stock at the store...."

Welcome to buying sports equipment in Ontario! What you want won't be in any local stores, and you can't order it online cuz the brand can't ship outside of the USA to protect their Canadian dealers who don't keep stock of anything desirable.

I wonder what he paid for the setup - probably over $1000.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Now i want to see the Trump on a snow board lmao


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Now i want to see the Trump on a snow board lmao


Ha. So would I!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Now i want to see the Trump on a snow board lmao


I'd like to see him go too fast and eat %^&*% >


edit: from TWSB: 
"_Trudeau would crash on his buddy Sean Smillie’s couch, and was even rumored to live in and out of a van just so he could have easy access to the mountains
Read more at http://snowboarding.transworld.net/...trudeau-is-a-snowboarder/#oKEh1Sy8Qw7I36kC.99
_


Wow, I can't even imagine the US president having a backstory like this, much less Trump..

Way to go, Canada !!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

We all know what Bernie would be decked out in from head to toe.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

f00bar said:


> We all know what Bernie would be decked out in from head to toe.


Burton I assume


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

psklt said:


> Burton I assume


With the irony being most of it would be made in China.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Since when did Endeavor start using the Channel? (I know I could google it but...)

Would like to see more board companies going that way.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

EastCoastToast said:


> Wasn't the boxing match against the same man he ended up running against in the election for PM?


No. He fought Patrick Brazeau an ex-military Conservative Aboriginal Senator from Quebec. The weird part is that Brazeau was later arrested for drugs, domestic violence, and fraud. So it was like good vs evil. It couldn't have worked out better for Trudeau, it really began his rise to power.

One guy became Prime Minister, the other....disgraced and facing jail time. Life is kinda funny.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> With the irony being most of it would be made in China.


Burton boards are made in Austria, aren't they?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Burton boards are made in Austria, aren't they?


The Customs used to be made in Canada, the T6/T7 and other premium boards were made in Vermont, I believe 95% of their stuff now is made in China.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Since when did Endeavor start using the Channel? (I know I could google it but...)
> 
> Would like to see more board companies going that way.


I just spoke to Rob Dow, one of Endeavor's owners, and he said:

"This is our first year using the channel but we are 100% using it moving forward. We love the system."


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

poutanen said:


> The Customs used to be made in Canada, the T6/T7 and other premium boards were made in Vermont, I believe 95% of their stuff now is made in China.


Their boards are all stamped: Designed in Vermont Made in Austria

Has that changed?

Maybe some of their low-end shit is made in China, that crap you can only buy at cheap sports stores.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> The Customs used to be made in Canada, the T6/T7 and other premium boards were made in Vermont, I believe 95% of their stuff now is made in China.


Not just the Customs. Plenty of models where made in Cowansville QC over the years.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SBForum Editor said:


> I just spoke to Rob Dow, one of Endeavor's owners, and he said:
> 
> "This is our first year using the channel but we are 100% using it moving forward. We love the system."


Right on! No idea how the licensing works, or how much it costs them, but I really wish all board makers would go that way and get away from the 4x4 mounting system.

The channel is the only way to get a truly personal stance setup. I find with the 4-hole there's always a compromise in one direction at least.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Since when did Endeavor start using the Channel? (I know I could google it but...)
> 
> Would like to see more board companies going that way.


They started last yr with a couple limited edition boards; then went with it for their entire line this season.



poutanen said:


> The Customs used to be made in Canada, the T6/T7 and other premium boards were made in Vermont, I believe 95% of their stuff now is made in China.


My burton board says Austria.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Vans makes snowboard boots?


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

kri$han said:


> from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the case for everything in Canada. Except, once you live outside of the bubble of Ontario, for just about every product that isn't snowboarding related - it's even worse. It's gotten significantly better since I was a kid, but for decades almost everything of any kind had to be ordered from Ontario, four to six weeks delivery.

The flip side is that you can get stuff shipped to somewhere just over the line and bring it back across. Or order it from somewhere out here and get a taste of what consumers west of the shield live with


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

+1 for Justin

Wonder what Hilary rides? :surprise: 
Never mind I don't want to know!

Btw...can I just move to Canada...I'm practically there anyway...20 minute drive...somebody want to sponsor me.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Right on! No idea how the licensing works, or how much it costs them, but I really wish all board makers would go that way and get away from the 4x4 mounting system.
> 
> The channel is the only way to get a truly personal stance setup. I find with the 4-hole there's always a compromise in one direction at least.


I get the same stance and setback adjustement possibilities as the channel, and with independent boot centering, from a binding that uses a slotted mini-disk on a 2X4 mounting system. Boot centering is done by moving the heelcup and footbed. No compromise in anyway. Just more screws to deal with, which I don't really care.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I dream of a better world where both the United States and Canada have their elections decided along "new" Party lines: The Channel Party vs. the 4-hole disk party


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

deagol said:


> I dream of a better world where both the United States and Canada have their elections decided along "new" Party lines: The Channel Party vs. the 4-hole disk party


Or the Boa Party VS the Speed Lace Party


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There are several of us that are of the yantz party...and we don't like party lines.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, I don't like panty lines either! :embarrased1:

Oh wait a minute! You said parrrrty lines! :smile:


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Burton boards are made in Austria, aren't they?


My 2015 Custom x was made in Austria.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Yeah, I don't like panty lines either! :embarrased1:
> 
> Oh wait a minute! You said parrrrty lines! :smile:


Is this going in the yoga pants direction?

It would also be good to have those involved in the elections as well....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

deagol said:


> Is this going in the yoga pants direction?
> 
> It would also be good to have those involved in the elections as well....


I don't want or need to see Hillary in yoga pants


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> I don't want or need to see Hillary in yoga pants


But you're ok with the other candidates??? :surprise::wink:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> I don't want or need to see Hillary in yoga pants


agreed. 

Maybe it's time for a younger generation, just like Canada ....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> But you're ok with the other candidates??? :surprise::wink:


It'd make the debates a lot more entertaining. hah


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

pointblank said:


> My 2015 Custom x was made in Austria.


My wife's 2015 Deja Vu was made in Austria.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard that more companies will be going with the channel soon, not sure which?

Justin may be kinda cool, but Bernie rocks, haha

He just had Megadeath play for him


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I get the same stance and setback adjustement possibilities as the channel, and with independent boot centering, from a binding that uses a slotted mini-disk on a 2X4 mounting system. Boot centering is done by moving the heelcup and footbed. No compromise in anyway. Just more screws to deal with, which I don't really care.


Got any pics? What I like about the channel is: if I want a 21.4" stance width, with a 14 degree front, -5 degree rear, I can have it! Discs always put you in 3 degree angle adjustments, and even turning the discs 90 deg to give you more fine stance width adjustment, I find you still can't always get exactly what you want.

I think the channel is just better, and hope that the industry goes that way eventually...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Got any pics? What I like about the channel is: if I want a 21.4" stance width, with a 14 degree front, -5 degree rear, I can have it! Discs always put you in 3 degree angle adjustments, and even turning the discs 90 deg to give you more fine stance width adjustment, I find you still can't always get exactly what you want.
> 
> I think the channel is just better, and hope that the industry goes that way eventually...


Exactly.

Also... 
1. I like unibody bindings, way less parts/nuts/bolts. Unibody and channel work very well because it offsets part of the limited adjustability of unibody.

2. Instead of a squared-block dead space in your disc... you get a line (ie two points vs 4)... 4 points will always have more dead space than 2.

3. No baseplate. EST bindings dont have a small disc, small contact, etc. They have NO base. Nada. The foam or whatever you have under your boot is all there is, the rest is just the binding frame aroud your feet, but nothing underneath. 

Now... all of this ^ is maybe unnecessary gear-geekyness...... but it can't be denied that it is better.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wow, this sure went off-topic....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Everyone I know that rides alot has had issues with the channels. Burton has been good about replacing the boards but the dame channel pushes the base or topsheet off of the board when they are hitting big jumps, rails or flexing them out really hard. I have seen at least 6 boards do this. My son has a parkitech that he used in the park on large jumps and it did it after about 50 days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deagol said:


> wow, this sure went off-topic....


Yeah if homie Trudeau had gotten EST bindings, this never would have happened 



Argo said:


> Everyone I know that rides alot has had issues with the channels. Burton has been good about replacing the boards but the dame channel pushes the base or topsheet off of the board when they are hitting big jumps, rails or flexing them out really hard. I have seen at least 6 boards do this. My son has a parkitech that he used in the park on large jumps and it did it after about 50 days.


Yikes. Maybe if the channel itself was a bit more flexible this wouldnt happen. Anyways... I've never seen it happen and sure as hell wont happen to me cause there's no way I'm doing big jumps on these janky knees


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Got any pics? What I like about the channel is: if I want a 21.4" stance width, with a 14 degree front, -5 degree rear, I can have it! Discs always put you in 3 degree angle adjustments, and even turning the discs 90 deg to give you more fine stance width adjustment, I find you still can't always get exactly what you want.
> 
> I think the channel is just better, and hope that the industry goes that way eventually...


No pics, I will try to take some later tonight. They are Ride El Hefe's. They use 4 inserts, but right next to each other (2x4) instead of the traditional 4x4 disks. Someting like this:

::*::*: instead of this :*:*:*:*:

So with the 2cm range of the slotted disk, you can adjust stance and setback practically by the millimiter.

Even if I can feel a major diffence between 3° increments on the disks, I also know that every time I put my foot in the binding the boot does not sit in the exact same spot. That is on any binding model and particularly obvious for the boot toe. Simply because they are made to fit a wide array of boot sizes and widths. My rear binding usually is at 6°. So unless I use bindings that are way too small for my boot size to minimize that play, on any given run, my foot can be approximately anywhere between 5° and 7°. Pretty sure it is the same for the majority of riders. Tolerances are just not that tight on the boot/binding interface we are all using right now.

All we do when choosing a specific binding angle, is actually choosing a small range of angles. :smile:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also...
> 1. I like unibody bindings, way less parts/nuts/bolts. Unibody and channel work very well because it offsets part of the limited adjustability of unibody.
> ...


It is better if that is what you are looking for. 



F1EA said:


> Yikes. Maybe if the channel itself was a bit more flexible this wouldnt happen.


Doesn't that negate exactly what you were looking for with the channel? If the channel is too stiff, it is then way worst on the natural board flex then a binding disk.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Mig,

How do you find the El Hefes? I am considering picking up a pair because my Now Drives don't allow for a positive back foot angle (no rotation, pre-rotated 10 degrees duck), and I want to rock a +27/+6 on my charging/carving deck. Would you recommend them? I haven't ridden a Ride binding since my old Preston Horseshoes. 

Also, in relation to the OP, I think it's great that Trudeau is rocking Canadian(ish) gear, but I would be more stoked if he was riding something pressed in Canada by Canadian hands.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

By the way, I am not anti-channel or pro 2x4. Every mounting system has its advantages and disadvantages. We all choose the one that fits us better.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> No pics, I will try to take some later tonight. They are Ride El Hefe's. They use 4 inserts, but right next to each other (2x4) instead of the traditional 4x4 disks. Someting like this:
> 
> ::*::*: instead of this :*:*:*:*:
> 
> ...


Yeah I have Ride too and you can adjust tip/tail any distance. BUT to do that you meed to have a detachable heelcup. So no unibody. It's not a big deal... just adds a few more screws and it takes a metal frame which some people dont like. I like it. But still prefer unibody for its simplicity.




Mig Fullbag said:


> It is better if that is what you are looking for.
> 
> Doesn't that negate exactly what you were looking for with the channel? If the channel is too stiff, it is then way worst on the natural board flex then a binding disk.


Ah but the channel itself is not THAT stiff. It will still flex with the board. But maybe up to a point... then the fibre fails before the aluminum channel slot. (ie alluminum is more malleable/ductile than the board's fibre and core materials).

I actually think the best would be some sort of single line inserts. Or maybe an urethane channel.
Gasp. Revolutionary!


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> Hey Mig,
> 
> How do you find the El Hefes? I am considering picking up a pair because my Now Drives don't allow for a positive back foot angle (no rotation, pre-rotated 10 degrees duck), and I want to rock a +27/+6 on my charging/carving deck. Would you recommend them? I haven't ridden a Ride binding since my old Preston Horseshoes.
> 
> Also, in relation to the OP, I think it's great that Trudeau is rocking Canadian(ish) gear, but I would be more stoked if he was riding something pressed in Canada by Canadian hands.


I love them. I have three pairs. Chose them initially because I wanted to go back to canting and they offered three different angle options back in 2013 (just two now). The other major and essential selling factor for me was the unlimited micro adjustement of the stance/setback (slotted 2x4 mini-disk) with independant adjustement of boot centering (done via the heelcup and footbed). Liked them so much that I then got the 2014 and 2015 models with the carbon hi-backs. The only thing I had problems with are the anklestraps, which I switched on all three pairs for various old Burtons I had around and liked. Not a problem for me as I have always been used to playing around with binding parts to find the perfect feel and setup for me. They are responsive without feeling harsh, and offer a lot of adjustability. Hi-back rotation lacks a little bit of micro-adjustment compared to Burtons and others, but since I put it at max on the front foot and leave it stock on the back one that was not a biggie for me.

I also have a pair of 2016 Now Drives that I use on my bigger boards. I only rode them a few times, up to now. I run them with the exact same angles you do and I don't feel the need to rotate the hi-backs, front or rear. I just set the forward lean on the 2nd notch for the front foot and the 3rd one for the rear and I am good. I do have a pressure point with the front foot ankle strap, but I probably just need to play with it a little more.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> No pics, I will try to take some later tonight. ***SNIP*** By the way, I am not anti-channel or pro 2x4. Every mounting system has its advantages and disadvantages. We all choose the one that fits us better.


Sounds good, would like to see tonight. Yeah I don't let the channel choose my board for me, I'm not crazy about any particular board in the Burton lineup at the moment, so I have three different manufacturers 4x4 boards in my quiver.

I've used both, and my best snowboarding friend continues to use EST/Channel setups constantly, and I miss it a bit. Would love it if that's the way the industry goes in time.



F1EA said:


> Or maybe an urethane channel. Gasp. Revolutionary!


Something like that might be the answer, or a channel built from thin layers of titanal, carbon, and kevlar in a laminate type construction. Similar to how the boards are built.

That said, the T7 I used and abused for a while is still in my riding family, and the current rider has finally shown what looks like channel damage to the topsheet. The channel isn't coming through, but it looks like it's cracked in one spot over the channel.

That said, the topsheet is also cracked all over the place on that board. I rode it over a rock once and the topsheet cracked down the length of the spot that I rode over. Very crack happy topsheet! It's also had multiple base repairs, grinds, etc etc. It's been well used and the channel hasn't held it back...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> wow, this sure went off-topic....


You don't want to hear what I really think about Santa Claus, I mean Trudeau Jr.... 0


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

blowout & breakage by the inserts is not a rare occurance on boards being put through the abuse, especially rails and such, pretty good on Burton to offer a 3yr warranty on channel failure.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I have Ride too and you can adjust tip/tail any distance. BUT to do that you meed to have a detachable heelcup. So no unibody. It's not a big deal... just adds a few more screws and it takes a metal frame which some people dont like. I like it. But still prefer unibody for its simplicity.


I have ridden plastic unibody bindings pretty much since they came out on the "market" back in 1984/85. Switched to the aluminum detachable heelcup with the Ride's in 2013. After my boot centering was done and tightning the screws properly, never had to touch them again on my three pairs. So the simplicity I liked of the unibody, like you, kind of lost any meaning after that. The advantages of the tunability and lack of problems I have had with the additional hardware has completely negated my "need" for said simplicity.

Like many, I was also prejudiced in the past towards aluminum bindings. But it is because the technology was just not there. With the plastics and carbon now used in the hi-backs, the rubber and urethane dampeners under the metal baseplates, and modern foam footbeds, the harshness of old metal bindings is none existent. What you do get, which is an advantage for me, is a whole lot better response and input because of the sturdy and stiff connection to the board via the aluminum disk and baseplate. That is also part of why I like the Now Drives, stiff and direct connection to the board because of the pivot and metal disc.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, being used to Ride's bindings when I got the Bow Drives it was precisely because of the metal plate. Sooo much response from the Ride chassis. So I have the Capo and Drive on my stiffer/bigger boards, then plastic on the softer morr playful ones.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I love them. I have three pairs. Chose them initially because I wanted to go back to canting and they offered three different angle options back in 2013 (just two now). The other major and essential selling factor for me was the unlimited micro adjustement of the stance/setback (slotted 2x4 mini-disk) with independant adjustement of boot centering (done via the heelcup and footbed). Liked them so much that I then got the 2014 and 2015 models with the carbon hi-backs. The only thing I had problems with are the anklestraps, which I switched on all three pairs for various old Burtons I had around and liked. Not a problem for me as I have always been used to playing around with binding parts to find the perfect feel and setup for me. They are responsive without feeling harsh, and offer a lot of adjustability. Hi-back rotation lacks a little bit of micro-adjustment compared to Burtons and others, but since I put it at max on the front foot and leave it stock on the back one that was not a biggie for me.
> 
> I also have a pair of 2016 Now Drives that I use on my bigger boards. I only rode them a few times, up to now. I run them with the exact same angles you do and I don't feel the need to rotate the hi-backs, front or rear. I just set the forward lean on the 2nd notch for the front foot and the 3rd one for the rear and I am good. I do have a pressure point with the front foot ankle strap, but I probably just need to play with it a little more.


Cool man, thanks for the input. I think I'll grab a pair. I am also inclined to switch out ankle straps. I hated my Drive straps, so I swapped them out for Burton Hammock Straps, along with the crappy toe buckles and ladders, which I swapped out for tougher Union ones.

I rode my Drives at +27/+6 this weekend, and the rear didn't feel that bad at all - not nearly as sketchy as I was expecting. I am looking for ideal, though, so I think I'll still pick up a stiff-as-fuck pair with highback rotation. I hate changing bindings over in the parking lot for board swaps anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's a cool little article about the Prime Minister snowboarding in Whistler a couple weeks ago. He looks like a very cool guy. He was buying caesars for people in the bar!!!

Canadian Prime Minister Caught Snowboarding Whistler, B.C. This Week - SnowBrains.com


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

He's lost cred in my books. 

He's sitting on the top of the Saddle (name of the run). Only noobs and crap skiers sit there :scared1: haha


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Motogp990 said:


> He's lost cred in my books.
> 
> He's sitting on the top of the Saddle (name of the run). Only noobs and crap skiers sit there :scared1: haha


hahahah soo true.
He must have been adviced by all those skiers besides him.

Ok Justin..... you want to grab our vote? ditch the skiers


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> He's lost cred in my books.
> 
> He's sitting on the top of the Saddle (name of the run). Only noobs and crap skiers sit there :scared1: haha


He's smoking a big fatty obviously


----------

